# Windows 7 - Asus Pro31j



## pantmonkey (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently installed windows 7 onto my laptop (used to be xp) and have come across some issues. From reinstalling OS's in the past, i wrote down my graphics card name but not my sound card and have come unstuck.

On booting up / installing hardware 7 has installed my sound card as a high "digital audio (spdif) definition audio device" and says its working perfectly. If only device manager could hear there was no sound, it migh get why im getting so frustrated. 

Using device manager iv tried reinstalling it, and it continues to just install the basic driver and wont play any sound. I know the bios knows its there as on the bios splash screen, it does the start up noise.

The laptop itself is a Asus Pro31jA-AK212H. I beleive it has a reltek 97 sound card, however as i reinstall the new windows 7 drivers, it says "this driver is not digitally signed" and asks me if i want to continue anyways. I have hit ok probably 30 times as it reask's the question before cancelling in anger.

Im fairly sure this spreads beyond my sound card to the motherboard itself, as my function keys, shortcut buttons etc dont work, but im not very technically affluent and am becoming stuck.

Using everest i have the following data: (obviously this list is MASSIVE, so if i have missed the crutial bits please tell me whats missing, as i cant post all of the data it tells me in the report):

Computer:
Operating System Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name PANTMONKEY
User Name Ant

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium M, 1733 MHz (13 x 133)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM
System Memory 2560 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (08/11/06)

Display:
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (256 MB)
Video Adapter ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI M56-P
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
Disk Drive FUJITSU MHV2120BH PL ATA Device (111 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 114470 MB (84939 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (10.0.0.5)
Network Adapter Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Modem Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller
Battery  Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Battery Microsoft Composite Battery

Any help wud be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should be able to get the drivers from Intel.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/detect.htm


----------

